# in illustrator graustufen-bild einfärben



## macmastermike (7. Dezember 2004)

hallo
wenn ich in freehand ein graustufen bild einfüge kann ich auf dieses eine farbe zuweisen (zb hks 35) und es wird dann so umgefärbt und erscheint nur in diesem druckbogen...

gibt es eine ähnliche funktion in illustrator? bzw wie funktioniert der umweg über photoshop?

danke schon mal


----------



## zechi (7. Dezember 2004)

Du nimmst dein Graustufenbild, legst ein Rechteck, gefüllt mit der gewünschten Farbe, darüber und wählst als Transparenzmodus des Rechtecks "Color" bzw. "Farbe"  ...


----------

